# Candida & Elimination



## knight85 (May 16, 2012)

Hi Guys,This is my first post. yay!I am a 27 year old female and have been diagnosed with IBS since i was 15. My symptoms point more towards IBS-C but it really depends on the day as it changes frequently.Over the past 4 years the symptoms have gotten progressively worse, to the point where I wont eat out in restaurants and just dread going out most days as I am scared of an attack. About 18 months ago I tried the Fodmap Diet (under instruction from my dietician), and then also a stricter elimination diet, both with no improvement, if anything they just made me more ill. i followed the diets strictly as im one of those "if you dont do it right, dont bother" types.i am now under taking the candida diet. basically cutting out anything that feeds candida (sugar, yeast, starch) and have had some success. today is day 2 of my 5th week. at the end of week 1 i was how do you say, "home bound" as the symptoms were extreme, and i am gathering my body was doing a bit of a clean out. after that i didnt experience any pain for about 3 weeks. this means i didnt take any anti spasmodics or have any toilet troubles. the only issue that still has been haunting me is a bit of bad wind.in addition to the diet, i am also taking movicol and have been for about 9 months, with much relief when i do go to the toilet. Im taking 2 inner health plus capsules a day (probiotics) as well as one grapefruit seed extract capsule about an hour before lunch. im also eating a tonne of greek yoghurt.unfortunately i was at a family party on the weekend (5 days ago) and although i was assured the cooking was candida friendly (my family understand what i am going through quite closely) unfortunately somehow sugar had made its way into a meal, which i wasnt aware of and was in terrible pain by midnight, shaking, sweating and all the cramps as usual. pumped the buscopan in order to get some sleep. i was fine on the sunday & monday, but now experiencing the symptoms again (tuesday & wednesday). has anybody had a similar experience with the diet? did they accidently slip up and it turn the diet from going well, to bad? i am hoping that this was the end of the symptoms and i can pick up from where i was.im thinking i went almost 3 weeks without pain, which is unheard of!im thinking of booking in with a naturopath who specialises in IBS and digestive disorders, has anyone had any experiences with this? im willing to try anything to get my life back.


----------

